# Malwarebytes for Mac 10.15



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Malware update this morning and this notice comes up when I click on, do I follow their instructions to security and privacy?
There are so many clever scams going on I don´t want to fall into a trap.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Looks perfectly genuine to me...but have never seen 'access to full disc' comment.....I only use Windows and it more or less has full access on my machines.
Must be an Apple thing?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

An explanation of what to do here Jan. Its nothing dodgy I dont think. Its just that the software is being prevented from scanning some sensitive system files by your Mac preferences.

https://support.malwarebytes.com/docs/DOC-3477


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Done that*

but it doesn't show malwarebytes.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I just spotted this under the instructions, still reads a bit iffy to me.
NOTE: If you do not see Malwarebytes Protection in the list, reinstall Malwarebytes for Mac from this download link, then enable Full Disk Access. You do not need to uninstall Malwarebytes first.

You have granted Full Disk Access to Malwarebytes and can now close the Security & Privacy window.


----------

